# At Last! Spousal Visa.



## Buney (Oct 11, 2011)

After 8 long months, 15 follow up phone calls, 4 visits to H.A in Paarl I have finally received an SMS.. "YOUR APPLICATION HAS BEEN FINALISED. PLEASE COLLECT THE OUTCOME AFTER 5 WORKING DAYS"

Is this good news I wonder? Last time the SMS was "Please collect your permit at office of application.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Buney said:


> After 8 long months, 15 follow up phone calls, 4 visits to H.A in Paarl I have finally received an SMS.. "YOUR APPLICATION HAS BEEN FINALISED. PLEASE COLLECT THE OUTCOME AFTER 5 WORKING DAYS"
> 
> Is this good news I wonder? Last time the SMS was "Please collect your permit at office of application.


I would hold on uncorking the champagne for now.I applied for a TRV in April 2014 and received an sms from DHA on 28 July 2014 instructing me to go to my office of application to collect after five days...till today the office of application has not yet received it from Pretoria...


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Buney said:


> After 8 long months, 15 follow up phone calls, 4 visits to H.A in Paarl I have finally received an SMS.. "YOUR APPLICATION HAS BEEN FINALISED. PLEASE COLLECT THE OUTCOME AFTER 5 WORKING DAYS"
> 
> Is this good news I wonder? Last time the SMS was "Please collect your permit at office of application.


wait at least 2 weeks before going in.My wife want in after 5 day from the sms at they told here the sms system is wrong and that it take weeks.this was also at the paarl DHA


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It sometimes takes a month or longer. Get some phone numbers and keep calling and asking if it is there. Eventually it will be and then you can go in and collect.

PS: If near Paarl Home Affairs, why not go have lunch at a wine farm to celebrate!


----------

